# Croup or Asthmatic croup?



## buckeye56 (Jan 30, 2009)

If the doctor puts croup on the diagnosis line of the ED chart and the history section of the chart notes that the patient has a history of asthma, should I code croup, or asthmatic croup?
I have also encountered the same situation with bronchitis and asthmatic bronchitis.  If the diagnosis given is bronchitis and asthma is in the history, would you code asthmatic bronchitis?
Thank you.
I work for a billing company, so I would not query the physician on this.


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 30, 2009)

i believe it would code to asthma, if you look under croup there is a code for asthmatic croup which states see asthma.  Hope that helps. More than likely, a patient with asthma may be more predisposed to getting croup??


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I would go with what is documented....Croup


----------



## khawman (Jan 30, 2009)

*Croup*

Croup is the diagnosis. Asthma is the history - Pt. may have asthma for years, but the pt. doesn't present with asthma today. If audited (I have done Medicare audits) I would expect to see Croup as the correct dx.


----------



## buckeye56 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all your help.


----------

